# Boiled Peanuts?



## placebo

Used to love to grab a bag of those from the gas station on my way home from work and munch on with an ice cold beer when I lived in the southeast. People on the west coast look at you like you have 3 heads if you ask about boiled peanuts. I can't even find raw ones to make my own.

So I was wondering if anyone has tried smoking boiled peanuts?


----------



## sawyerrt10

Ahh Carolina Caviar!  Love those things, We make a bunch every year.  Never tried smoking them though.  May have to try that.


----------



## rbranstner

Can't say I have ever heard of boiled peanuts in the midwest.


----------



## fire it up

Bought a bag of them years ago not knowing what they actually were.  When I opened the bag and saw soft peanuts that had a weird smell I decided I'll just stick to roasted.
Attempting to grow my own peanuts this year, maybe I'll give it another try if they are homemade.


----------



## sawyerrt10

It is an acquired taste. Grew up on them, finally got the wife (she's from MT) eating them.


----------



## desertlites

this southern redneck loves them(southern AZ that is)-make them anytime I get the urge-I find raw green peanuts at wallyworld here. and ya an aquaired taste indeed.


----------



## shooterrick

I discovered them 3 years ago when I moved to south louisiana.  Tried em but just cant get past the texture.  Oh well most of the other food down here is remarkable.  LOL


----------



## gooberguy

Please!!  If anyone tries boiled peanuts for the first time, remove the hull, before you start chewing them.  So many people (yankees), when offered for the first time, pop hull and all into their mouth and start chewing and then complain about the taste and texture.  Sometimes if the peanuts are fresh out of the field, the very immature ones can be eaten hull and all after boiling, they will be very soft, but only a very few of them are normally like that.
As far as smoking them, I would think, then you would have roasted dried out peanuts.  Boiled peanuts should have a texture just like butterbeans, peas, etc. after boiling.


----------



## sawyerrt10

LOL forgot about that gooberguy! Had a friend of mine from up north do the very same thing!


----------



## meateater

I used to get them in Florida from road side stands whenever I was down that way. Good stuff.


----------



## hamrhdz

I've thought of smokin them.  With this thread my intrest is higher.


----------



## olewarthog

Never thought about smoking them since boiled peanuts are just too dang good to mess with. Although I love smoked foods, I'll just have my peanuts boiled or deep fried.


----------



## smokin dad

Boiled peanuts rock!      hard to find the raw peanuts here in SW Ohio though...


----------



## placebo

All good points. Never even thought about someone eating hull and all lol. That reminds me of a long time ago when I was eating dinner at my sister's house and she had some foreign guy over she was dating. Artichokes have always been a main staple for my family but this guy had never seen or even heard of one. None of us even gave it a second thought as we were scraping the meat off the leaves with our teeth when he pops a whole leaf in his mouth and starts to chew! I almost fell out of my chair laughing so hard, poor guy.


----------



## old poi dog

Boiled Peanuts....we got em here in Hawaii...


----------



## ga pine needle

Being that I was born and raised in North Georgia I was surprised when I learned that boiled peanuts wern't available everywhere in the world. I grew up in a rural area and boiled peanuts and cold beer was as common as biscuits and gravy, sausage and eggs, or cornbread and buttermilk. We boil some at least once a month, 5 lbs of RAW peanuts, 1 & 1/2 cup kosher salt, 2 tbsp cajun seasoning and 1 PBR. Mighty fine! I never have thought about smoking any but I guess I will have to give it a try.


----------



## shooterrick

I was well instructed by a cajun friend.  I did shell em but just didnt like em.  LOL


----------



## torchrider

I ate many a boiled peanut growing up in South Carolina and Florida. LOVE EM!

Does anyone have a good boiled peanut recipe?


----------



## richoso1

When I spent some times in the south, they were called goobers. I still enjoy them, and I do get strange looks from Cali folks.


----------



## corn cob

*BOILED PEANUTS*
*10 LBS OF GREEN PEANUTS*
*ENOUGH WATER TO COVER (ABOUT 2 ½ GALLONS)*
*2 CUPS SALT*
*20-24 Qt. STOCK POT*

*Wash Peanuts, and cover completely with water...2 inches above is about right. Add salt. Bring to a boil; reduce to a simmer until done... Times will vary depending on the peanuts, how fresh they are, your personal desired degree of doneness etc....Turn off the heat and allow them to soak for an hour or so...Don’t soak them too long or they will get too salty. Eat a few along until they taste right to you....Cool and refrigerate....They freeze well for later too!!  *

*Enjoy with a Cold Barq’s Root Beer!!

Edit to add: Try using 1/2 Salt and 1/2 Crab Boil...Delicious! I use the powdered Zatarain's ..

Enjoy!
*


----------



## grillinbum

Boil 'til tender and salt the water to taste (salty)...couple hours.


----------



## miamirick

I think GA PINE NEEDLE has a typo.  It says *1* PBR
I hardly think that is enough maybe he meant to say 1 twelve pack?


----------



## mythmaster

I grew up in south-east Georgia, and boiled peanuts are one of my favorites.  We had friends who were peanut farmers, and we'd get garbage bags full of them straight out of the ground.

We always boiled ours in a pressure cooker:

2 lb. raw peanuts 
2/3 c. salt
Water

Put 2 Pounds of raw peanuts in a pressure cooker and cover  with water.          Add Kosher salt and cook for 45 minutes at 10lbs of pressure.          Cool and eat.           

You can add some cayenne pepper, too.

I can't imagine what you would do with them in a smoker, though.


----------



## roller

yep you have to aquire a taste for them and it takes about 10 seconds to aquire that taste...they are so good I can`t even describe it.


----------



## brud

I like these, warmed. I get them from Sam's.
http://www.margaretholmes.com/peanutpatch.cfm


----------



## graybeard

I love boiled peanuts each time I eat them butt I don't know what smokin them wood do?? BUTT let us know.

beard


----------



## badfrog

oh yeah!!! good stuff! I grew up on them... never tried smokin em though...might be good!


----------



## ak1

Being from Canada, the one time I had boiled peanuts. It was interesting. To me it tasted like beans, but sightly different.


----------



## hemi

When I moved to Charleston SC. I was introduced to them and thought they were just about the nastiest thing I ever tried to eat.  After a few tries I actually started likeing them..  Still do.   Hemi..[adictive  also..]


----------



## coyote

boiled goobs, hot summer day, cold PBR's, porch, dogs at yer feet, couple good looking topless wimin folk shellin them for ya. life is good.


----------



## bayouchilehead

Here is a recipe we use down here.

5 pounds raw peanuts, in shell
1 cup crawfish boil
Water to cover

Wash peanuts and put them in a pot. Add crawfish boil and water, bring to a boil.
Let the water boil for 3 hours.
Taste the peanuts, if they are not seasoned enough for your taste add more crawfish boil. If you would like the peanuts to be softer, return to a boil and cook until they are as soft as you like.

Hope Y'all enjoy!!!


----------



## papadave

I have found if you can't find "green" peanuts to boil find the unsalted raw in shell dried ones. Place them in a pot with water and put a plate or screen weighted down on top to hold them under the water. In 24 hours they will have soaked up enough water to boil as you would green ones. It may take an hour or so longer but will be just as good. 

I like to add crab boil seasoning and about an hour before done some cayenne pepper. After boiling turn off heat and let soak for another hour. Warning: They're spicy!


----------



## wildflower

Back in the 80’s there was an old man that sold them out of his truck across from the Shell refinery in LaPorte TX.  They were still in the water and he would scoop them out hot and let them drain. A big bag and a cold six pack.  Dame that was a good time.


----------



## shellbellc

Love me some "bawld" peanuts.  I can get raw peanuts here in PA but I never made them.  I used to live on the coast in NC and there was a guy that had a veggie stand.  He always had a vat of boiled peanuts going.  He actually threw fat back in with them when he cooked them.  He'd go over and scoop them into a plastic bag then put that in a paper bag.  They'd be half gone by the time you got home...I always put one end of the shell in my mouth, bit down a bit, sucked the juice out, then opened them and ate the nuts...one of my friends brought me back a couple of cans of boiled peanuts.  I heated them in the microwave and they weren't too bad!  People up here thought they were disgusting!!


----------



## shellbellc

Here is a link to they make of canned boiled peanuts they brought home. I'm not saying anything about the price or shipping, but they are available...

http://www.nutsonline.com/nuts/peanuts/boiled.html


----------



## roller

Walmart sells them for a buck a can...at least down here.


----------



## eman

I boil a 40 - 50 lb sack of peanuts every year when the big goobers come out , bag in qt. freezer bags and into the freezer. Dang, Now i gotta go thaw out some.


----------



## audioxtremes

Jungle Jims in fairfield sells them.


----------



## dacdots

Put them in a pressure cooker at 10 lbs for about 30 minutes,its a lot quicker.


----------



## mythmaster

Pressure cooker FTW!!!

This man knows what he's talking about.


----------



## pandemonium

That recipe cant be right you have to soak them for at least a day to soften them up? to each is own i guess, the ones in the can are hard like that so maybe some people like them like that?


----------



## papadave

I like to cook them in quart jars processed in a pressure cooker. A year later they're just as good as the day they were boiled. No need to freeze them.


----------



## squirrel

I love boiled peanuts! Being from Georgia, it's something you start out eating before you can walk! We do grow peanuts here, but in my opinion they are not very good boiled, too mushy. I like mine a little crunchy. I buy them by the 25 pound bag off the internet and they come from New Mexico! They are called valencia peanuts. I boil them and put them in gallon freezer bags and in to the freezer they go. I like them cold or hot. I've recently been experimenting with adding chili peppers while they are boiling. Not bad, but the plain are my favorite. My daughter lives in Utah and I recently sent her 20 lbs. She said some people love them while others are just grossed out. LOL!


----------



## mythmaster

Alright.  Where is this Internet company that you buy fresh peanuts from?  I really do hate bugging my family in GA for such trivial things:  "Oh, HEY!  I haven't seen you in 10 years, but send me some peanuts, onions, and pecan chips!"


----------



## hernando

Oh man, I get these in GA when visiting my family there. I think anywhere passed Miss. You will get that look, LOL. Man this struck up some memories.


----------



## squirrel

It's www.sunlandinc.com I have made several purchases from them and pleased every time. Pretty fast shipping too. The only thing is the shipping, but when I buy 50 lbs. at the time it comes out to about 2.00 a pound. In my local store they sell the ones that I don't like (mushy, yuck) for 1.99 lb. so I'm okay with it. I just opened my second 25 lb. bag and will start boiling tonite!


----------



## squirrel

I wanted to mention that most people over salt their peanuts when first starting out. The reason for that is the peanuts don't absorb the salt until the end, so if you're tasting them along and keep adding salt you will end up with salty nuts. After the salt has dissolved taste the water, that's what your peanuts will end up like. I've been boiling peanuts about as long as you guys have been smoking meat! LOL!


----------



## mythmaster

Thank you, ma'am!  Now I just need to find a pressure cooker somewhere.


----------



## corn cob

You do not have to soak fresh dug Green peanuts...They boil up perfectly. Tender not mushy...certainly not hard. Never ate any out of a can so I can't comment.


----------



## woodman928

Are they shelled or unshelled when you start ??????


----------



## corn cob

If you are talking to me they are in shell. ~~~ You dig them up out of the ground...wash them to remove dirt etc. ~~~ They are green peanuts ~~ Commonly seen in grocery stores (bulk displays) in the fall of the year. --- Sold by the pound...HTH


----------



## woodman928

Was talken to anyone that would answer Thanks for the replay This old Kansas boy didnt have a clue


----------



## corn cob

You're welcome! They're very popular in my area...Road side stands, fruits stands etc. sell them mostly in the fall of the year already boiled. Delicious!!!


----------

